# Cart before the horse



## Lupe (Feb 26, 2015)

Planning on rejuvenating my pastures and hay fields this spring but am still searching for a no till drill seeder to rent in the SE Pennsylvania -- Central New Jersey area.

Appreciate any leads ...


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Lupe said:


> Planning on rejuvenating my pastures and hay fields this spring but am still searching for a no till drill seeder to rent in the SE Pennsylvania -- Central New Jersey area.
> Appreciate any leads ...


There are many ads in the Lanc Farming for guys doing custom work in SE Pa. NJ, not so much.


----------



## deerrunhaycp (Oct 17, 2008)

Where are you located. I am in Flemington Nj. I don't rent my drill but do custom planting. I also sell seedway and farm science genetics seed. I have a 10 ft hay buster n/t drill.
Kit


----------



## Lupe (Feb 26, 2015)

The farm is in Chesterfield,just east of Bordentown by 7 miles . Have 75 acres in mixed grass hay- pasture . Fields are in good shape but want to reseed . Want to add alfalfa in one 15 acre field for alfalfa / orchard grass hay.

Lupe


----------

